# my baby turned four



## cvalda (Feb 24, 2008)

My little boy JoJo turned four today! Where has the time gone? He also asked me to shave his head today (bye-bye mohawk *SOB*).

Here is JoJo today:










And here is JoJo when he first came to me at age 9 1/2 months!


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 24, 2008)

awwww he's a heartbreaker! Big beautiful eyes, time sure does fly doesn't it.
Happy Birthday JoJo!!


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday JoJo  
Hope it's the best day ever!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 24, 2008)

So cute! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 24, 2008)

Lucky for me I have one more younger (he's 2 1/2) but JoJo will always be "the baby" because he's the only child I've ever had since he WAS a baby. All my other kids came to me between the ages of 2 - 4 years old, and one recent 8 yr old. So JoJo has actually been my ONLY baby out of nine kids!


----------



## Josh (Feb 24, 2008)

awww. what a cute kid!
happy birthday JoJo!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Kelly, with those eyes, and that killer smile. Wow, he'll be a heartbreaker in a few years. LOL . He's a cutie. Happy Birthday JoJo


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome and inspiring! What a happy kid. Does he like tortoises?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Jo Jo
What a cutie!!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess I missed this thread somewhere. Sorry Kelly! Happy late Bday JoJo. What a handsome little guy!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 25, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> awesome and inspiring! What a happy kid. Does he like tortoises?



um... kinda... really, he doesn't stay in one place long enough to see the torts do anything... he's mega hyper and the torts are so opposite of him! LOL!


----------

